# mod_rewrite cause error

## professorn

Hi, tried to install a webserver some days ago, emerge Apache but when i start i find following error in the error log:

```

root@Voyager # tail /var/log/apache2/error_log 

[Mon Nov 17 00:50:33 2003] [crit] (38)Function not implemented: mod_rewrite: could not create rewrite_log_lock

Configuration Failed

[Thu Nov 20 23:49:15 2003] [crit] (38)Function not implemented: mod_rewrite: could not create rewrite_log_lock

Configuration Failed

```

If I uncomment mod_rewrite:

```

[Thu Nov 20 23:51:59 2003] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Thu Nov 20 23:51:59 2003] [notice] Digest: done

[Thu Nov 20 23:52:00 2003] [emerg] (38)Function not implemented: Couldn't create accept lock

```

----------

## professorn

Giving some more info because its not working  :Sad: 

Apache: net-www/apache-2.0.48-r1

Havn't tried to emerge mod_php yet, just Apache, Proftpd, Squid and Bind

```

USE="apache2 cups imap ipv6 mmx pam perl python ssl unicode usb mysql -X -gtk -gnome -qt -kde -xmms"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium2 -funroll-loops -pipe"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

I found some topics in RH mailinglist archive, but they said something about /usr/src/linux pointing to wrong location, but Im sure its pointing to my kernel (GS-sources)

I compiled on my P4 because its only a P2 233MHz and I want the webserver up and running as soon as possible, could this affect somthing? (http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/3/2003/09/2/44653)

----------

## jethromann

I had the same error cause I cut too much out of the kernel.

Try adding System V IPC support to your kernel.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

General Setup -->

  [*] System V IPC
```

I got the hint from a thread about a similar problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=95768

Hope this helps!

----------

## segflaunt

I have 

```
CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y
```

and I get the same message out of apache's error_log.

 *jethromann wrote:*   

> I had the same error cause I cut too much out of the kernel.
> 
> Try adding System V IPC support to your kernel.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## segflaunt

Buggy apache, or at least buggy w/ respect to my setup. Try apache-2.0.49-r3. -r2 was the lemon.

----------

